# Blu-Ray pick for LG 60PK550?



## alewisdvm (Jul 8, 2010)

I have gotten MANY mixed opinions on using the same brand blu-ray with tv.

If it is the much more advantageous with this tv, please let me know.

Looking for:
1. Netflix streaming
2. Great up-conversion
3. No need for 3D

Was looking at LG750, but there seems to be a lot of complaints?

Also, best recommendations for quality, inexpensive HDMI cables.

Thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The general consensus is that the Panasonic DMP BD65 is the best player available for under $200 You can usually find one for less than $120. The upconversion is on par with the Oppo BD83 that sells for around $500 and slightly better than the Sony PS3. For HDMI cables look at www.monoprice.com


----------



## alewisdvm (Jul 8, 2010)

I was really hoping to have wi-fi built-in, not have to do a dongle like with the 85. Any other good choices for about $200?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Panasonic BD85 has built in Wi-Fi and can be found for around $200 it uses the same video processing and has analog pre outs.


----------



## alewisdvm (Jul 8, 2010)

This will work okay with that LG tv?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes it will work very well. Like I said in my earlier post the upconversion of regular DVDs is really good compared to most players and the BluRay playback is top notch without any issues like allot of players have.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> The general consensus is that the Panasonic DMP BD65 is the best player available for under $200 You can usually find one for less than $120. The upconversion is on par with the Oppo BD83 that sells for around $500 and slightly better than the Sony PS3. For HDMI cables look at www.monoprice.com


I agree with Tony on this. My Panny player has been more reliable at reading discs than my Parents Samsung. I will stick with them for stand alone players, but if you like gaming take a serious look at the PS3.

You can't play games on the Panasonic.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

I've recommended the previous generation, BD60 to many many people and never once have I heard about a compatibility problem, so I third the recommendations for the Pannys.


----------



## alewisdvm (Jul 8, 2010)

Can someone clarify. The bestbuy guy, who seemed to be pretty honest and knowledgeable when we were discussing issues like 120hz vs. 240hz, contrast levels (everything was in sync with what the videophiles say) was fairly adamant to go with the LG BD570. He didn't say the pana wouldn't work, but I guess for convenience and matching the equipment for maybe some additional benefit. 

Any particular reason not to go with the 570. I know CNET just rated it fairly highly. Probably due to a decent price point.

Comments? thanks


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

alewisdvm said:


> Can someone clarify. The bestbuy guy, who seemed to be pretty honest and knowledgeable when we were discussing issues like 120hz vs. 240hz, contrast levels (everything was in sync with what the videophiles say) was fairly adamant to go with the LG BD570. He didn't say the pana wouldn't work, but I guess for convenience and matching the equipment for maybe some additional benefit.
> 
> Any particular reason not to go with the 570. I know CNET just rated it fairly highly. Probably due to a decent price point.
> 
> Comments? thanks


You could go with it, but the only benefit would be the remotes working with the tvs out of the box. You are doing a full blown system though so I'd suggest you get one of the harmony remotes of Ecost.com instead. I'd still go with the Panny.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I would be looking for a good reason to use the LG rather than a reason not to use it. In general, as a servicer, I would trust a Panasonic product over an LG anytime. Specifically, the Panasonic players have provided exceptional results, and have, IME, some of the best processing and conversion available, even in the lower end machines.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

I agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## alewisdvm (Jul 8, 2010)

Thank you.
Still, one question.
Someone posted it has wi-fi built in, and I don't believe that is correct.

Now, I believe it "comes with" the USB dongle, but it is not built in?
Is there any difference than in the quality of wireless transfer in a dongle versus built-in?

Thanks


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm not sure if it's built in or comes with or other, but I wouldn't expect a discernable difference in performance. Now, if your setup is such that to accomodate the dongle means placing it in a microwave, all bets are off...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

alewisdvm said:


> Thank you.
> Still, one question.
> Someone posted it has wi-fi built in, and I don't believe that is correct.
> 
> ...


The Panasonic DMP BD85 has built in wi-fi, its the BD65's big brother and also has analog pre outs.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

It comes with the adapter, and it has two USB jacks to support the wireless adapter and still have one open, but it really is not built in. How well the adapter works is uncertain, as I have not used it, but it seems like a good idea to be able to adjust its location with a USB extension cable. 

The 85 also gets you coax as well as optical digital output. I don't think the 65 has coax, though my memory may be faulty on the matter.


----------



## alewisdvm (Jul 8, 2010)

Can anyone comment on coaxial vs. optical audio out? quality wise, if any.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

No difference in the quality of the signal but coaxial connections and cables are far more durable and reliable. We regularly have to replace optical cables in systems, almost never coaxial cables.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm not into gaming so much but i did buy the PS3 for it's blu-ray and because my wife wanted a kareoke game, i like it so much because i can put my pictures on it and look at them on the big screen and also the same for music as it plays through the stereo and i have a variety of different tunes to listen to rather then popping one CD in and then another etc. etc. It's also got netflix along with the playstation store where you can rent/buy movies and games. I think for the money it's an all around good device for all the features and things you can do with it.:T


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

lcaillo said:


> No difference in the quality of the signal but coaxial connections and cables are far more durable and reliable. We regularly have to replace optical cables in systems, almost never coaxial cables.


They also maintain a better connection. I wish my hd tuner box had a coaxial rather than the optical one. The optical connection cuts in and out a lot.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Not to challenge Leonard's data, as I'm sure he has many many more data points, but for the record I've been using the same 2 optical cables in my system since I first putit together in 2000, which was 2 residences ago, and I never experience problems like lsiberian's describing.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

glaufman said:


> Not to challenge Leonard's data, as I'm sure he has many many more data points, but for the record I've been using the same 2 optical cables in my system since I first putit together in 2000, which was 2 residences ago, and I never experience problems like lsiberian's describing.


back then they had better receivers for them Now they cheap out IMO. Optical never made any sense though. Copper goes the speed of light and works for the distance needed.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

glaufman said:


> Not to challenge Leonard's data, as I'm sure he has many many more data points, but for the record I've been using the same 2 optical cables in my system since I first putit together in 2000, which was 2 residences ago, and I never experience problems like lsiberian's describing.


Of course, many people never have a problem. If you are careful handling them, you may never have a problem. By comparison, however, the decision is easy if you have the choice of both. In hundreds of installations we have had dozens of bad optical cables. That means that there are still hundreds of them out there that never had an issue at all. I don't know of ever having to change a coaxial cable, however. You can use just about any decent audio or video cable and get the same results. For some reason people got the idea that optical was better. It simply is not the case.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

From what i've understood it's more or less a choice of preferance, but there are always those people that think one is better then the other. 

I had an instance where i bought an optical cable thought it sounded worse then the origional analogs i took off and then switched to coax and things never sounded better, IMO.:dontknow:


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

It's also another conversion that needs to be done from optical back to electrical, correct if I'm wrong but surely that may have a detrimental affect to the sound?

Although I do still have my Sky box connected via Optical and has not let me down in about 7 years.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

lsiberian said:


> back then they had better receivers for them Now they cheap out IMO.


Very interesting indeed.


lcaillo said:


> For some reason people got the idea that optical was better. It simply is not the case.


I don't think I personally have ever thought optical was better, but I am kind of loyal to it. I think in my case it started when the first device I bought with spdif had the toslink but no coaxial, and it sounded so amazingly superior to anything I'd ever heard before. Then it got reinforced when everyone's eyes lit up when I told them it was connected via fiberoptic cable. :innocent:


recruit said:


> It's also another conversion that needs to be done from optical back to electrical, correct if I'm wrong but surely that may have a detrimental affect to the sound?


Not really. Even if there was some error in there, I imagine it would be swamped by the DAC process, which would be common between the optical and coaxial. I'm aware there are some complaints of jitter etc, and I've never done a true A/B, but I've always been very happy with the quality over both types.

Again, in case I wasn't clear, I believe everything Leonard is saying is absolutely true.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

While there is the conversion of electrical siganal to optical and back again, I have never heard of these circuits causing a problem. They are very simple, robust, and reliable as far as I know. My experience with failures in these sorts of ciruits are a go/no-go type, and I doubt that they contribute any issues that would make for a difference in performance.

The decision about which type signal to use often depends on the equipment. For instance, the BD60 only has optical outputs, so that is what I use with that player. You can bet I always inventory backup optical cables, however.

The take home point here is to use coaxial when you can for reliability reasons (and cost) but don't sweat it if you have to use optical. It just does not make that much difference. And don't assume that more expensive optical cables are better. Many of the failures that I have seen have been with more expensive cables. The replacements that I use from Monoprice have been perfect so far. I think handling makes much more difference. And don't use tight tie wraps.


----------



## alewisdvm (Jul 8, 2010)

Help.

Confused.
The LG 570 has DLNA. This might be important to me at some point, as my new tv, a LG 60PK550 does not have DLNA. 

I was comparing the LG 570 to panasonic BD85.

Here's the thing.
I don't use many DVD's.
My main video use will be:
1. Blu-rays
2. streaming from netflix (I can't imagine the video PQ being that much different between the two with netflix)
3. just basic video watching through cox cable.

If I don't really need much DVD upscaling, does that make the LG 570 an better or good choice?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I would still say that the panasonic is still a better choice as it simply plays everything without any hickups (quite common in many players).


----------

